# First Official Photo Shoot of My Cruze



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Love it man keep up the good work I got a shoot coming up here in NY and I could hook ppl up in my area with that as well most likely- so east or west coast I guess. Just waiting for weather to clear up


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love the lug nuts. I've been looking for a nice set to put on. Where did you get those?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your ride is looking pretty sweet.

I've been seeing a lot of modified cars on here lately. 

About time ! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks really good Smurf! I need that fairing, lol.

Nice rims (18"?) too by the way. What are those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Love the lug nuts. I've been looking for a nice set to put on. Where did you get those?


They are BWR lugs(jakkaroo has the same ones in neo-chrome), and you can get them directly off their site: bwrusa.com



OnlyTaurus said:


> Looks really good Smurf! I need that fairing, lol.
> 
> Nice rims (18"?) too by the way. What are those if you don't mind me asking?


Styluz M537 rims, 18x8.5" with 40 offset


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice. Smurf - does the faring cut down on the high speed hum from the roof rack?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, my next "mod" is a rack.my track bike is becoming a hassle to haul in the trunk.

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Nice. Smurf - does the faring cut down on the high speed hum from the roof rack?


It does a bit, but it mainly helps with mpg when you have a carrier attached to the rack, as well as improve the look of the rack.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> It does a bit, but it mainly helps with mpg when you have a carrier attached to the rack, as well as improve the look of the rack.


Thanks - it really does improve the look. I like it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cars looking awesome. And the pictures turned out great. 
Your cousin has talent. (and works with great talent may I say ) +1 for drift shots

Feel free to add more.

How do those lugs hold up to weather? I bought some gorilla lugs from Amazon and after 2 months the red looked pink.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Cars looking awesome. And the pictures turned out great.
> Your cousin has talent. (and works with great talent may I say ) +1 for drift shots
> 
> Feel free to add more.
> ...


Not sure, I've only had the lugs installed for a couple of days, I'll have to wait and see, but I really hope they don't turn pink on me :uhh:


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice car. Can't wait to do some customization on "MECRUZE". photos are awesome.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great man!


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great pics!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome pics. That car is missing one thing though: a lip spoiler. That would complete it for me.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Awsome looking Cruze! Great job!

If you get a chance, I would like to know how you made your Chevy bowtie logo black, your mirrors and rear chrome band.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Awesome pics. That car is missing one thing though: a lip spoiler. That would complete it for me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


I feel the same way, I just don't want to spend an insane amount on a lip spoiler if I can spend that money on improving the performance in some way, especially when that means a lip vs. springs or a rear sway .



gt_cristian said:


> Awsome looking Cruze! Great job!
> 
> If you get a chance, I would like to know how you made your Chevy bowtie logo black, your mirrors and rear chrome band.


For the bowties & rear chrome band, I simply taped them off and sprayed 3-4 coats of Plasti-Dip over them. As for my mirrors, I have a LS, so they came matte black from factory. All I need to do now is black out the chrome on the grille and I'll be chrome free on the outside.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> For the bowties & rear chrome band, I simply taped them off and sprayed 3-4 coats of Plasti-Dip over them. As for my mirrors, I have a LS, so they came matte black from factory. All I need to do now is black out the chrome on the grille and I'll be chrome free on the outside.


Dont forget the chrome under the windows


Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Dont forget the chrome under the windows
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Look closely in the pictures, they've already been taken care of lol


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Great pics of a nice looking cruze!


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm really into the OEM+ look. The roof rack really looks good on that car with the black wheels.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Look closely in the pictures, they've already been taken care of lol


ooh didnt catch them


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it! Looks sick man.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the roof rack! I had doubts about the thule but with the wind deflector it looks great. i'll have to add one myself.


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

looks great specially with the roof rack


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> And here it is, with a personal thanks to my step-cousin Geremy Magbanua the photographer (facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/gmagbanuaphotography)
> 
> Full Shots (Front/Back)
> 
> ...


I'm in SoCal. About an hour from the Beach, I do my own photography too. Maybe we can do a meet when my car is up to par.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I feel the same way, I just don't want to spend an insane amount on a lip spoiler if I can spend that money on improving the performance in some way, especially when that means a lip vs. springs or a rear sway .


That's a good point as well. I believe CarID.com sells some very nice lip spoilers for around $185, painted. I wouldn't consider that an insane amount of money by any means.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> I'm in SoCal. About an hour from the Beach, I do my own photography too. Maybe we can do a meet when my car is up to par.


Why not have 3 ls cruzes haha socal baby

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> I'm in SoCal. About an hour from the Beach, I do my own photography too. Maybe we can do a meet when my car is up to par.


Jakk and I are already planning a LS photo shoot sometime in the summer, now we can have white, silver, and grey.



XtremeRevolution said:


> That's a good point as well. I believe CarID.com sells some very nice lip spoilers for around $185, painted. I wouldn't consider that an insane amount of money by any means.


The spoiler I want is around 250 last i checked


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

really nice esp those wheels


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

:-O

Bravo... COTM yet? Been gone for a while, you got my vote!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> :-O
> 
> Bravo... COTM yet? Been gone for a while, you got my vote!


I've been dragging my feet a little to wait for my rims. This month I will definitely submit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I've been dragging my feet a little to wait for my rims. This month I will definitely submit.


Yea they need to hurry wanna see wgat it looks like with them on. I'm not even going to vote for myself.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jevolution (Mar 5, 2013)

loving the look dude, I've got a silver cruze coming next week, this is some good inspiration


----------



## KamPow3r (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey everyone... I am brand new to the forums here and just picked up a 2013 Cruze! But I am not sure if I can PM yet or not. 

This question is for Smurf (unless anyone else would be able to help and know the answer)... What are the Part Numbers for the full Thule Ski Rack? I know there are 3-4 different pieces needed to complete the rack on our cars. I was planning on doing this exact setup before I even purchased my car do to me hitting the mountains a lot. If anyone or Smurf can get back to me on it I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

KamPow3r said:


> Hey everyone... I am brand new to the forums here and just picked up a 2013 Cruze! But I am not sure if I can PM yet or not.
> 
> This question is for Smurf (unless anyone else would be able to help and know the answer)... What are the Part Numbers for the full Thule Ski Rack? I know there are 3-4 different pieces needed to complete the rack on our cars. I was planning on doing this exact setup before I even purchased my car do to me hitting the mountains a lot. If anyone or Smurf can get back to me on it I would appreciate it. Thank you.


I think you can go through Thule and buy the roof rack, but you would have to buy each individual piece, which you would know what you're doing or you'll end up with incompatible parts(not all feet and attachments match with all bars). I cant find the online kit offered by GM, but you still have to order it through your dealership, so go to your parts section and tell them to order a thule removeable roof rack for your cruze, and it should only be $300-330. That kit gets your the feet and the bars, if you want the same look as my Cruze, you will also need to go to buy a 44" fairing to attach to the front of the two bars.


----------

